# White Trout



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Neighbors are catching lot's of white trout in our marina. Many seem to be 11-13".
Are they good to eat?
What is the best way to cook them?
What is the best bait?


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

White trout are great if you eat them right away. I don't care for them after they have been frozen and thawed out later. The meat can get kind of mushy. They will eat anything, I usually use dead shrimp for bait. They are great fried. I usually cut the head off, gut them, fillet, and leave the skin on,season with garlic and onion powder, batter in Zatterans southern crispy fish fry and pan fry them. MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Buckyt

I have eaten them several times and you won't be able to tell the difference between white and spotted. They are best fresh, but I have frozen them in a bag of water and they were fine. 

btw... Logan Martin was on fire Sunday. I was using a 4 to 6 ft crankbait in about 3 feet of water catching largemouth and spots. as long as the bait is bumping the bottom you got a good chance of getting bite.


----------

